# Little lamb microfibre nappies? good or bad?



## mummypeanut

Hubby and I are considering investing in real nappies.

I orginally fell in love with the little lamb brand and was wondering how people have found thier microfiber nappies as far as absorbancy and drying time?

We have a small house with very little drying space so bamboo seems like it might make life a little difficult.

If you use little lamb do you use thier brand exclusively or do you mix and match with other real nappy brands depending on the situation/day of the week?

we are going to a nappacinno in a couple of weeks to check out some other brands so it would be useful to hear any feedback xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

sorry hun, i've not tried them, tho i'm sure someone will be along soon who has :)


----------



## poppy fields

I've been wondering just the same thing. They are supposed to be good for taller babies too acdording to the nappy lady advisor who recommended them. Hope someone can share their experience with them.


----------



## Missy

I use Little Lambs and I love them. They fit really nicely and look cute :) I can't really say about the drying time because I tumble mine but if you're not buying imminently I'll air dry indoors after the next wash and let you know how long they take (how sad does that make me sound!! lol)


----------



## kirsten1985

I use the bamboo ones, I also tumble dry mine, mostly as it keeps them nice and fluffy. I love the look of the nappies, they are soooo cute! They wouldn't last overnight for us, but Freya is quite a heavy wetter so we just don't use them for that. I also use BG AIO for when we go out as I prefer not to carry around wraps/boosters etc and Pop Ins for night time as they are very absorbant.

Sorry can't comment on the microfibre ones, but I have been looking to try one, will let you know if I get hold of one anytime soon :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jo

I use Little Lambs - I've tried all the different types apart from the new pocket nappy. I also live in a really small flat with barely any drying space. We have a washer dryer, and do tumble the nappies on low heat for an hour, then finish them off on a rack by a radiator.

They are very simple and cute and I have found them to be reliable, so much so that I am planning to buy some in size 2 for when my son is out of the size 1s. I do use other nappies - BumGenius V3 (pockets), which I tend to take with me if we're going out and he'll need changing, just because I don't need to take a wrap and a booster and a liner as well, and bamboo terries, which I actually like because the fabric is so soft and lovely.

But the LLs make up the backbone of my nappy stash and I am happy with them. Except for the microfibres. Please do bear in mind that everyone has a different experience with different nappies, so my experience mightn't be yours, but I found them to leak, pretty reliably. They are definitely less absorbant than the cotton and the bamboo, and because I was mostly using the others, and only had 2 in microfibre, and thus was used to leaving him in his nappy for 3 hours, maybe a little more if he was well boosted, when I left him in the microfibre that length of time he'd always be wet round his crotch, even if I boosted with a bamboo booster. It could of course have been the fault of the wrap, which wicked - I never tried them with a different wrap to the LL. But on the whole I was not impressed by the microfibre. Had I been using them exclusively or even just more often, I am sure I'd have got used to changing him more often, too.

On the plus side, they are SO fast-drying, truly, they are all but dry straight from the washing machine, they'd need a couple of hours just on a rack and they'd be properly dry. The bamboos do take longer, especially without a dryer - even after an hour in the machine, they take over 24 hours on a rack. Perhaps now the weather is cooler and I have the radiators on, they'll not take so long, but my experience has been between seasons - I started using my cloth in September when Adam was 1 month old, and it wasn't warm but neither was it cold enough for the heating. The flat bamboos don't take quite as long because they are just one thickness. The cotton LLs don't take long, definitely dry within 24 hours, and you can put them straight on the radiator to speed them up, unlike the bamboo, as too much heat "cooks" the fibres.

I have found that, with enough nappies, I have plenty to get me through the times when the bamboo is drying (I have about 24 in use, I wash every third day, but I wouldn't have to if I had a bigger bucket and more boosters and liners - it's those I run short of first).

For me, the absorbancy of the bamboo is more important than the fast-drying nature of the microfibre. Cotton falls in between the two, but it tends to get a bit crispy, even when tumbled - bamboo and microfibre are definitely softer and bamboo edges it. I'm only going to buy bamboo in size 2. I'm actually selling my microfibres (on a nappy auction site).

I'd recommend getting a few different types of nappies from a few different brands. Microfibre could be great if you're just hanging out at home and can change often, whereas for days out you might be better with something more convenient and absorbant like a Pop-In (all-in-two, with poppered in boosters, acts like an all in one when made up, in bamboo - I have one but it's being prepped before use - but these are considerably more expensive than LLs).

Good luck. :)


----------



## mummypeanut

Missy said:


> I use Little Lambs and I love them. They fit really nicely and look cute :) I can't really say about the drying time because I tumble mine but if you're not buying imminently I'll air dry indoors after the next wash and let you know how long they take (how sad does that make me sound!! lol)

that would be brilliant if you could! Do you use microfiber? We dont have a tumble dryer so its not really an option for us.

Thanks for the reply. xxx


----------



## mummypeanut

Mary Jo said:


> I use Little Lambs - I've tried all the different types apart from the new pocket nappy. I also live in a really small flat with barely any drying space. We have a washer dryer, and do tumble the nappies on low heat for an hour, then finish them off on a rack by a radiator.
> 
> They are very simple and cute and I have found them to be reliable, so much so that I am planning to buy some in size 2 for when my son is out of the size 1s. I do use other nappies - BumGenius V3 (pockets), which I tend to take with me if we're going out and he'll need changing, just because I don't need to take a wrap and a booster and a liner as well, and bamboo terries, which I actually like because the fabric is so soft and lovely.
> 
> But the LLs make up the backbone of my nappy stash and I am happy with them. Except for the microfibres. Please do bear in mind that everyone has a different experience with different nappies, so my experience mightn't be yours, but I found them to leak, pretty reliably. They are definitely less absorbant than the cotton and the bamboo, and because I was mostly using the others, and only had 2 in microfibre, and thus was used to leaving him in his nappy for 3 hours, maybe a little more if he was well boosted, when I left him in the microfibre that length of time he'd always be wet round his crotch, even if I boosted with a bamboo booster. It could of course have been the fault of the wrap, which wicked - I never tried them with a different wrap to the LL. But on the whole I was not impressed by the microfibre. Had I been using them exclusively or even just more often, I am sure I'd have got used to changing him more often, too.
> 
> On the plus side, they are SO fast-drying, truly, they are all but dry straight from the washing machine, they'd need a couple of hours just on a rack and they'd be properly dry. The bamboos do take longer, especially without a dryer - even after an hour in the machine, they take over 24 hours on a rack. Perhaps now the weather is cooler and I have the radiators on, they'll not take so long, but my experience has been between seasons - I started using my cloth in September when Adam was 1 month old, and it wasn't warm but neither was it cold enough for the heating. The flat bamboos don't take quite as long because they are just one thickness. The cotton LLs don't take long, definitely dry within 24 hours, and you can put them straight on the radiator to speed them up, unlike the bamboo, as too much heat "cooks" the fibres.
> 
> I have found that, with enough nappies, I have plenty to get me through the times when the bamboo is drying (I have about 24 in use, I wash every third day, but I wouldn't have to if I had a bigger bucket and more boosters and liners - it's those I run short of first).
> 
> For me, the absorbancy of the bamboo is more important than the fast-drying nature of the microfibre. Cotton falls in between the two, but it tends to get a bit crispy, even when tumbled - bamboo and microfibre are definitely softer and bamboo edges it. I'm only going to buy bamboo in size 2. I'm actually selling my microfibres (on a nappy auction site).
> 
> I'd recommend getting a few different types of nappies from a few different brands. Microfibre could be great if you're just hanging out at home and can change often, whereas for days out you might be better with something more convenient and absorbant like a Pop-In (all-in-two, with poppered in boosters, acts like an all in one when made up, in bamboo - I have one but it's being prepped before use - but these are considerably more expensive than LLs).
> 
> Good luck. :)

thanks for the feedback- very valuable. I was thinking of getting the multi-pack tester kit so i could try them all out. Your insight is making me swing more towards bamboo but it would probably mean we would need to buy a few more with a newborn as they need a lot of changing (so ive heard - im a first timer) and we would be waiting longer to get them dry again. What size pack would you order in that circumstance 20 or 40??

could you post the link for the bumgenious or what ever you use on days out so i can see the difference? its a good point having less to carry!

whats an all in two with popperd boosters?:wacko: I'm such a noob hehehe!


----------



## mummypeanut

kirsten1985 said:


> I use the bamboo ones, I also tumble dry mine, mostly as it keeps them nice and fluffy. I love the look of the nappies, they are soooo cute! They wouldn't last overnight for us, but Freya is quite a heavy wetter so we just don't use them for that. I also use BG AIO for when we go out as I prefer not to carry around wraps/boosters etc and Pop Ins for night time as they are very absorbant.
> 
> Sorry can't comment on the microfibre ones, but I have been looking to try one, will let you know if I get hold of one anytime soon :thumbup:

Thanks for the feedback :thumbup:. If you werent to tumble dry them would they still remain ok?

Is a BG AIO a Bum genious all in one??

xxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

mummypeanut said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> I use the bamboo ones, I also tumble dry mine, mostly as it keeps them nice and fluffy. I love the look of the nappies, they are soooo cute! They wouldn't last overnight for us, but Freya is quite a heavy wetter so we just don't use them for that. I also use BG AIO for when we go out as I prefer not to carry around wraps/boosters etc and Pop Ins for night time as they are very absorbant.
> 
> Sorry can't comment on the microfibre ones, but I have been looking to try one, will let you know if I get hold of one anytime soon :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback :thumbup:. If you werent to tumble dry them would they still remain ok?
> 
> Is a BG AIO a Bum genious all in one??
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah BumGenius All in One :). Yeah they would be ok, I just prefer the fluffiness you get from tumble drying, also the AIOs need tumbling so I do everything together.


----------



## mummypeanut

kirsten1985 said:


> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> I use the bamboo ones, I also tumble dry mine, mostly as it keeps them nice and fluffy. I love the look of the nappies, they are soooo cute! They wouldn't last overnight for us, but Freya is quite a heavy wetter so we just don't use them for that. I also use BG AIO for when we go out as I prefer not to carry around wraps/boosters etc and Pop Ins for night time as they are very absorbant.
> 
> Sorry can't comment on the microfibre ones, but I have been looking to try one, will let you know if I get hold of one anytime soon :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback :thumbup:. If you werent to tumble dry them would they still remain ok?
> 
> Is a BG AIO a Bum genious all in one??
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah BumGenius All in One :). Yeah they would be ok, I just prefer the fluffiness you get from tumble drying, also the AIOs need tumbling so I do everything together.Click to expand...

As i dont have a tumble dryer does that mean i couldnt use the bum genious all inone?


----------



## kirsten1985

No, they do dry on radiators, others on here dry theirs on the radiator all the time. I just never have my central heating on, lol, and they take a very long time to air dry. I shouldn't have said 'need', I should have said I prefer to tumble dry them! :)


----------



## Maffie

I plan to put Noah in cloth but had a delay due to thrush. I have tried him in a LL bamboo and it was wonderful but without a tumble dryer it took too long to dry. I do have some microfibre ones which I need to wash as they have just arrived, I also have tot bots and fuzzi bunz so as soon as I get a nappy bucket im going to start trying the microfibre ones, and when the dryer is ordered i'll be trying the tot bots.

I definitely like the LL wraps best they are so soft.


----------



## Mary Jo

mummypeanut, unless you had a really great deal on 40 nappies, I wouldn't buy that many of any one type. I assume that's the birth to potty set, of 20 size 1 and 20 size 2? Until your LO is in the nappies you won't know if you like them, if they are absorbant enough, if they fit well. You may decide you dislike the drying time or that you'd rather have something that doesn't require wraps, or that you don't like velcro tabs (they do stick to each other in the wash even if you're careful and stick them down, the velcro wears out, and they can get tatty. Doesn't bother me so much, as I like the adjustability, but some people avoid velcro and only use nappies with poppers). You might also find that you love cloth so much you want to try out other types.

If you're set on the LLs (and they are a lovely nappy), I'd get the 20, but my suggestion is to only wash and use a few of them, just while you see if you like them, maybe phase them in while still using some disposables (if you plan to use them at all, of course). Sizing isn't, to me, a reason to get rid of a nappy, as if it doesn't fit well now it might in a few weeks' time. If it's never any good, I'd get rid. But if you find they're not suiting you, you could sell the rest as new and unwashed and prob get what you paid, or thereabouts. You can of course sell them second hand and still get a good price


----------



## princessellie

if you want to use bamboo but want quick drying i would suggest fleece pockets with bamboo inserts, theres plenty of shapes of pocket to pick from out there so buy a couple and see what fits best, then buy some microfibre and some bamboo inserts, bamboo for times when you need extra protection, microfibre for other times, thats what we do cos we dont have a dryer neither, yeh the bamboo takes a bit longer to dry but so long as u have enough bamboo and enough microfibre you can get by with only a few nappies, i go through about 5 a day but was more like 10 when she was newborn, but with fleece pockets they are pretty much dry as soon as they come out of the washer, need maybe half an hour on the radiator to be ready to use again!

x


----------



## mummypeanut

Maffie said:


> I plan to put Noah in cloth but had a delay due to thrush. I have tried him in a LL bamboo and it was wonderful but without a tumble dryer it took too long to dry. I do have some microfibre ones which I need to wash as they have just arrived, I also have tot bots and fuzzi bunz so as soon as I get a nappy bucket im going to start trying the microfibre ones, and when the dryer is ordered i'll be trying the tot bots.
> 
> I definitely like the LL wraps best they are so soft.

Can you let me know how you find the microfiber LL's because im definatly interested in them from the drying point of view, but as someone said earlier they might be a bit less absorbant.

Keep me updated xxx


----------



## mummypeanut

Mary Jo said:


> mummypeanut, unless you had a really great deal on 40 nappies, I wouldn't buy that many of any one type. I assume that's the birth to potty set, of 20 size 1 and 20 size 2? Until your LO is in the nappies you won't know if you like them, if they are absorbant enough, if they fit well. You may decide you dislike the drying time or that you'd rather have something that doesn't require wraps, or that you don't like velcro tabs (they do stick to each other in the wash even if you're careful and stick them down, the velcro wears out, and they can get tatty. Doesn't bother me so much, as I like the adjustability, but some people avoid velcro and only use nappies with poppers). You might also find that you love cloth so much you want to try out other types.
> 
> If you're set on the LLs (and they are a lovely nappy), I'd get the 20, but my suggestion is to only wash and use a few of them, just while you see if you like them, maybe phase them in while still using some disposables (if you plan to use them at all, of course). Sizing isn't, to me, a reason to get rid of a nappy, as if it doesn't fit well now it might in a few weeks' time. If it's never any good, I'd get rid. But if you find they're not suiting you, you could sell the rest as new and unwashed and prob get what you paid, or thereabouts. You can of course sell them second hand and still get a good price

Great advice! Is your suggestion 20 of size 1 or 20 of a mix.

Thanks x


----------



## mummypeanut

princessellie said:


> if you want to use bamboo but want quick drying i would suggest fleece pockets with bamboo inserts, theres plenty of shapes of pocket to pick from out there so buy a couple and see what fits best, then buy some microfibre and some bamboo inserts, bamboo for times when you need extra protection, microfibre for other times, thats what we do cos we dont have a dryer neither, yeh the bamboo takes a bit longer to dry but so long as u have enough bamboo and enough microfibre you can get by with only a few nappies, i go through about 5 a day but was more like 10 when she was newborn, but with fleece pockets they are pretty much dry as soon as they come out of the washer, need maybe half an hour on the radiator to be ready to use again!
> 
> x

Thanks for the advice - i'm still not 100% up on all the lingo!

Do you mean get a microfiber nappy but a mix of bamboo and microfiber booseters so that you can boost up and down as you need (like on days out)?

Which brand do you use that has pockets? Is that BG?


----------



## Rachel_C

There are some good and very cheap pocket nappies on ebay that are definitely worth a try... they're called naughty baby nappies or hello baby or sweet doll baby. They're only a few pounds each. They have a bright coloured outside and a fleece inside. Between the two materials is the pocket where you can put a booster of whatever you fancy, though they come with microfibre ones. You could just buy some extra bamboo boosters and use those when you need more absorbancy.

I tried a microfibre and a bamboo little lamb. Neither leaked for me but I really didn't like the fact that LO was wet all the way up to her waist. They just didn't seem to keep the wee away from her skin at all. I probably should have tried a fleece liner but there would have still been parts where the liner didn't cover that she would have been wet. I much prefer nappies that wick away moisture better, such as ones lined with fleece.


----------



## princessellie

Rachel_C said:


> There are some good and very cheap pocket nappies on ebay that are definitely worth a try... they're called naughty baby nappies or hello baby or sweet doll baby. They're only a few pounds each. They have a bright coloured outside and a fleece inside. Between the two materials is the pocket where you can put a booster of whatever you fancy, though they come with microfibre ones. You could just buy some extra bamboo boosters and use those when you need more absorbancy.

what she said :thumbup:

x


----------



## Maffie

Well we've tried the bamboo nappy and it kept Noah very dry, I used 2 liners in it a bamboo and fleece one and he was comfortable and the nappy didnt feel wet just the liners, it contained the poo well too.


----------



## Vici

I use the cotton LL and they are fab. Used my MF one a couple of times, but althuogh it dried VERY quicky, it lasted less than half the time of other nappies. My best fitteds are def my bamboo tots bots :)


----------



## Mary Jo

I don't find Adam is wet all the way to his waist if I make sure and change him every few hours. I use a fleece liner and his skin stays dry. The odd occasion he's been left too long he is damp but I find that with any nappy, and at least the cotton and bamboo are breathable, natural fibres.


----------



## Missy

Mummypeanut I have done the experiment! lol
The microfibre Little Lamb took exactly 22 hours to dry. This was air drying in a fairly warm house but not on or directly close to a radiator so if you have central heating you can assume they will dry within a couple of hours on a rad I reckon. What pleased me though was that they were just a soft and fluffy as when I dry them in the tumble dryer which I don't think you get with cotton or bamboo. Hope this helps.


----------



## mummypeanut

Missy said:


> Mummypeanut I have done the experiment! lol
> The microfibre Little Lamb took exactly 22 hours to dry. This was air drying in a fairly warm house but not on or directly close to a radiator so if you have central heating you can assume they will dry within a couple of hours on a rad I reckon. What pleased me though was that they were just a soft and fluffy as when I dry them in the tumble dryer which I don't think you get with cotton or bamboo. Hope this helps.

thanks for doing that really appreciate it!!


----------



## Wellington

I use the LL bamboo nappies. I have 20 and they last for 3 to 4 days intotal (use a disposable at night as LO is a BIG wetter - and they are better at wicking away during a 13 hour stint in one over night).
I usually wash them and bung them on the radiators around the house. They are all dry by the next evening. The fleece liners are pretty much dry within a few minutes (and the poop falls off them into the loo like a dream!)

I admit that LO will wear a LL if we go out, but I'll only carry one soggy nappy around for the rest of the day out - she'll be put into a disposable if need be once we are out.

Apart from that I think they are grand. My LO is on the 95th ish centile for height and weight so grew out of the size 1's by 8/9 months, but hopefully the size 2's will last the difference until potty training.

As an aside, I've noticed that she will hold off peeing for a few hours and then do the biggest pee in your life. Might be due to the feeling of wetness that you do get with a real nappy (rather than the disposable) but I'm hoping that this will come in useful for when potty training starts!


----------

